# Base of fin are red



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

hello guys! its been awhile since the last i posted.

My cichlid is a white severum almost 4inches already.
I noticed that the base of his fins are colored red. at first I didn't mind it. I thought it will be gone every time I do water change. The redness subsided every water change but it never was gone. Now it alarmed because last night as I am watching him, the two holes near his mouth are red. There is also an outline of red in his body. so as in his fins near his fin below.

What is this? and how do you cure this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

Why don't you post some water parameters?

In the mean time, do a water change (at least 30%) with a good quality dechlorinator.

Redness on the fins, especially a veiny redness, is often a sign of ammonia poisoning.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

the pH is between 6.6- 6.8 always. I tried to raise it with crushed corals to raise the pH for my friend told me that severums should be in 7.0 above pH. but still the water is always 6.6-6.8

temperature is 25.7 degree celsius.

As for now, those are the only water parameters i could give. still getting my hands on nitrate and nitrite level testers.

My goodness!  ammonia poisoning?  i tried to change the water yesterday and the fins are still red but subsided in color.

oh dear...


----------



## akky1987 (May 25, 2011)

As nina said half your battle is trying to get your parameters to us so we have a better understanding of what going on in the water.

Does your LFS not do water testing? or a friend have a few spare pieces of kit you could borrow?

What else is in the tank with him? Are they showing similar signs? Could it be stress from others, any aggression?

I have no experience with severums but would assume that the pH is close enough. To help raise that pH you would have to slightly harden the water but Id guess that keepers wouldnt recommend doing that as they like soft water. Proper pH 7 is available is powder form but will more than likely kill any live plants and only further complicate your matter for the time being.

Slightly more frequent water changes 10% should minimise any further difficulties, im not saying it will help cure but clean water goes a long way. Until you get a response from an experienced keeper just hold tight.

You could always keep on googling


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

i tried googling but i can't find answers.

actually, he is the only fish in the tank with bases of fins being red. I added on my filter activated carbon to remove impurities as what the owner of a pet shop near our house told me.

He still eats well, i might say he is indeed an avaricious eater!

yap. I added in my routine that i will make atleast 25% water change weekly. Hoping it will cure.

Thanks!


----------

